# Developing film



## cmb50 (May 2, 2004)

I'll start by saying go easy on me. I'm just getting back into photography after not touching a camera for 5 years.
I want to know how many people here have access to their own darkroom or a public/communal darkroom and process their own pictures?
I'd love to be able to do it, but i don't have the facilities or the space to setup or the money for the initial outlay of equipment.
If you don't have access to process your own films do you get the done by a normal photo processing place (chemist/ kodak store etc).
Or are there other better ways?


----------



## ksmattfish (May 3, 2004)

I do all of my own BW film developing and printing, and I think it's the very best way to have my film done   

I understand not having space for a darkroom.  I am fortunate to have a spare bedroom with a sink in my house (running water is convenient in a darkroom, but not absolutely necessary).  To develop roll film you just need any totally dark place in which to load the film into the dev tank; then you can do the rest of the work in light.  Darkroom equip is going dirt cheap these days, if you find the room.

Look at older posts in this "darkroom" forum.  There aren't thta many, and you will find a lot of discussion about folks setting up a darkroom.


----------



## markc (May 3, 2004)

There is a community darkroom in my area which a lot of my friends use. As monitors there they get equal time in the darkroom as payment. It works out really well for them, as not many have their own darkroom at home. If you don't have the cash or location to set-up your own, I'd see if you have one around.


----------



## TheProf (May 3, 2004)

I do all my own, I use the University Dark room that I teach at.


----------



## oriecat (May 3, 2004)

I have a darkroom space in my basement.


----------



## pnkbabu (May 3, 2004)

i have a removeable darkroom in my bathroom...i am just starting out also.....i am still waiting for my easel to come in the mail .....but i developed my first roll of film and contact sheet about a week ago......just i dont have a easel to do any enlarging yet!!! bummer


----------



## Walt (May 5, 2004)

I have my own setup in a kitchen I have downstairs. Just back into it recently. Steep learning curve!


----------



## Bruno (May 6, 2004)

I also use the darkroom at my university.  Developing your own film and photos is the only way to go.


----------

